# The Chippewa flowage



## CHOAD T (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a trip booked for Oct 17 thru 24 at R&R Bayview resort on the big chip. I have never fished there before nor have I fished that late in the fall that far north.I hired a guide named Daryl Niebauer. I hear he is a good guide. I was hopeing I could get some tips from some of you that have fished the chip that time of year.
Thanks and tight lines
CHOAD T


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Save you money and stay out of Packer Land!! Go to LOW or Vermilion or something like that. Unless you like catching 36 inchers!!! Average fish down there are tiny compared to MN. Good luck though!! Let us know how you did.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

BrianLucky13 said:


> Save you money and stay out of Packer Land!! Go to LOW or Vermilion or something like that. Unless you like catching 36 inchers!!! Average fish down there are tiny compared to MN. Good luck though!! Let us know how you did.


 :roll: :withstupid:


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Prove me wrong and I'll change my mind!!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

You made the comment, try proving yourself right first. Still waiting for pictures of your 100 fish day too.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

I emailed a few pics to Madison, he can tell you about it!! Ive fished with guys from wisconsin. Many of them fished for muskie for 20-30 years and never have caught a muskie over 50 inches... Those same guys now make trips to MN and catch many fish over 50 iches a year!! Go to any muskie lake in Wisconsin and you wont ever see a MN plate at the access. Now go to a Minnesota access and you will see many Wisconsin plates there. I drove by my home lake today and there was many Wisconsin plates there!!

Is that what you wanna hear or do you want me to take the stick out of your a$$ too.!!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

BrianLucky13 said:


> Go to any muskie lake in Wisconsin and you wont ever see a MN plate at the access. Now go to a Minnesota access and you will see many Wisconsin plates there. I drove by my home lake today and there was many Wisconsin plates there!!


Now that is some serious humor!!!

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

There is no denying that MN has some unbelievable Muskie fisheries. Mille Lacs and LOTW are about as good as they get these days for trophy fish, but I am guessing you have never once fished the Chippewa Flowage and have no idea what kind of fishery it is. BTW, ease up a tad....it's friday!


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

Been there many times!! Will never go back either!! Shouldn't say never I guess, the Wisconsin DNR has started to put Leech chain muskies and some lakes and also doing a better job of stocking!!

Do you see any MN plates at the accesses down there??? I know we get sick of all the Wisconsin guides up here making a profit off of the best muskie lakes in the country!! Doesnt bother me too much I guess.


----------

